# Sound Design - Step by Step with Arturia's Pigments



## udizisser (Dec 21, 2022)

Sound design step by step with Pigments making use of the harmonic engine.
More tutorials and reviews - UDI AUDIO


----------



## b_elliott (Dec 21, 2022)

I don't own Pigments however was curious to see it in action due to repeated mentions in vi-control.

After viewing your video I was able to get the shimmer sound pretty easily inside Falcon2 and Zebra2, if only by searching "shimmer" then tweaking amp env and reverb as you demonstrate. 

I also have Synclavier V but found it harder to emulate your patch mostly due to limited familiarity with this vst; but, already taking one of its "shimmer" presets, I swapped out the sample to a bell (cow bell no less), adjusted 12 of the partials amp env., turned on reverb = sorta getting there. A win for me.

I like the clarity of your video since it translates easily enough to a beginner. Hats off to you! Best, Bill


----------



## udizisser (Dec 21, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> I don't own Pigments however was curious to see it in action due to repeated mentions in vi-control.
> 
> After viewing your video I was able to get the shimmer sound pretty easily inside Falcon2 and Zebra2, if only by searching "shimmer" then tweaking amp env and reverb as you demonstrate.
> 
> ...


That's so cool. Thanks for taking the time to watch and try out.
I actually got a lot of such step by step videos that can translate to other synths. For example most of the Odyssey, SynthMaster, Massive and Pigments tutorials I've done can be adopted. Let me know if you need help finding them.
Here are some (click on the link since the preview just shows the first in the list)
Odyssey: 
Explosion with Pigments (easy to traslate): 
More sound design step-by-step:


----------

